# Degree Equalization



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been told by my company that because they are a semi-government company I will need to get a degree equalization (something like that). So went off to the Ministry of Higher Education to get some details. Thinking to myself, I have a degree form one of the top engineering universities in the world, how hard can this be. Of course, my belief in the simplicity of what was needed was quickly squashed.

After my initial conversation with customer service person 1 where after I showed her my attested MS I was being asked such questions as do you have a degree from secondary school (um yes, you do not get a Masters Degree without first graduating high school) :confused2: I should have started to realize this was not going to be easy.

So finally sent to the top guy, who was both more well versed in the process and spoke better English.

It seems....along with my MS which has been attested. I now need

Complete transcripts from my MS coursework, attested
An original of my BS degree
Original transcripts from my BS coursework
passport, copy, etc.

"Fortunately," it seems I do not have to get the documents from my BS days attested, just deliver the originals

I just went back to HR and said, this is a bit involved so it is going to take a while.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I have been told by my company that because they are a semi-government company I will need to get a degree equalization (something like that). So went off to the Ministry of Higher Education to get some details. Thinking to myself, I have a degree form one of the top engineering universities in the world, how hard can this be. Of course, my belief in the simplicity of what was needed was quickly squashed.
> 
> After my initial conversation with customer service person 1 where after I showed her my attested MS I was being asked such questions as do you have a degree from secondary school (um yes, you do not get a Masters Degree without first graduating high school) :confused2: I should have started to realize this was not going to be easy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------

